# Acronyms



## Goblin

Take the word posted above and make a sentence using the letters in the word. I'll start......

TRAIN

Turtles run around in Nebraska

HALLOWEEN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Huge and largly laborious occasion where everyone enjoys nightmares.

CATS


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone take some

TURTLE


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Totally Unbreakable Reptile That Lays Eggs.

VAMPIRE


----------



## Goblin

Vampires always make people in Russia escape

WOLF


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wicked Old Lycanthropic Freak

HORROR


----------



## Goblin

Hound old rats really once repaired

SPIDER


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Scary Pod Insects Destroying Everyone’s Rational. 

TOMB


----------



## Goblin

The old men bake

PUMPKIN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Painting Ultimately Make Pumpkins Keepsakes In November.

GROWL


----------



## Goblin

Growing radishes on western lands

DEMON


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Demonic Entity Making Ornery Noises 

WITCH


----------



## Goblin

Will it take children home

BRAINS


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Biological Receptor Automatically Interpreting Neurological Signals 

FREAK


----------



## scareme

Find really evil angry kids.

STAGE


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Simply The Actors General Environment

MANSION


----------



## scareme

Make any nun sick instead of nerds.

Grave


----------



## nixie

Gangster Rats Of West London

CANDY


----------



## nixie

oops, replied to the wrong page...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Children And Nerds Demanding Yummies

COFFIN


----------



## Goblin

Can old friends find interesting notions

CASKET


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Containment And Secure Keep Ensuring Tranquility

PROP


----------



## Goblin

People really order piza

STACK


----------



## scareme

Start tracking after crazy kindergartners


----------



## Goblin

You forgot to give us a new word. lol

BUNKER


----------



## Spooky1

Biased Untrue News Keeping Everyone Radical

BURIED


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Urns Rest In Earthy Depths


SPIRIT


----------



## Adam I

Sexy pixies initials read Igor toes

Gargoyle


----------



## Goblin

Get all rats gone once you lose everyone

MOLECULAR


----------



## Lymans Terms

Most of lachrymose eels can usually leap after rears!


FUNGUS


----------



## debbie5

Mother Of LEonard nimoy! Can't U Leave AlReady!!??

HIPPIE


----------



## Spooky1

High idiotic people prancing indecently exposed

MUD


----------



## Goblin

Many used diapers

NITROGEN


----------



## Rahnefan

Nocturnal Idiots Try Reviving Old Goat Every Night

NASCENT


----------



## debbie5

Not Again, Silly Coot! Entirely Noob Thing

ARMPIT


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Really Messy Place in Tahiti


BOOGER


----------



## Spooky1

Big ogre ogling girls exercising rigorously

WASHINGTON


----------



## Goblin

Was any southern homes in North Georgia turning on news

MACHINATIONS


----------



## debbie5

*M*y *A*hole *C*an't *H*old *I*ntestines *N*eatly *A*nd *T*here *I*s *O*dious & *N*oisy *S*ubterfuge

BEDBUGS


----------



## Rahnefan

Boys Eating Dry Bologna Under Gray Sky

PERIWINKLE


----------



## debbie5

Prick Every Rascal In Washington In Not Kind Little Eviscerations 

CELEBRITY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas Elves Like Eviscerating Big Red Items That Yell


WAGON


----------



## Spooky1

Wicked Agony Giving Others News

HAPPY


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hot Accountants Playing Poker Yearly

HELIUM


----------



## Rahnefan

Humming Electrical Lights In Underground Mausoleum

SERENDIPITOUS


----------



## debbie5

Something Everyone Really Enjoys Not Devoid In Potential Inspirations ..oh f it..I'm tired.


----------



## Goblin

Should everyone read easy novels done in printed items that only use sounds

NERVOUSNESS


----------



## Rahnefan

Nearly Every Red Vein Opened Up So Nosferatu Eats Some Supper 

FANDANGO


----------



## debbie5

Frilly And Nefarious Dancers Attempting Nervous Gyrating Orgasms

MASTICATE


----------



## Zurgh

Monkeys Ate Seven Totally Incomprehensible Cakes And Two Eels


BLENDERS


----------



## Goblin

Burning logs every new day easily raises solutions

ELECTROMAGNETISM


----------



## Marrow

Everybody licks easter chocolate, tickles rabid octopusses, migrates and gurgles noisily - evilishly twisting innocent students minds.
FLOCCINAUCINIHILIPILIFICATION (it could have been worse)


----------



## debbie5

Headline News: "Few Lovers Of Carrots Comprehend Inane Nautical Accountants' Underwear Creases, Inciting Neighboring Idiotic Homeowners In Long Island...Putrification in Long Island Frogmen Is Causing Ape **** In Onondaga Natives!"

GIRDLE


----------



## Rahnefan

God I Respect Debbie5, Look Everybody ^

INNOCUOUS


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i hate you rahnefan

Interesting neo nature organisims cultivate overstated umbrellas stunningly (whew!)

SNICKERDOODLE


----------



## Goblin

Some new idiot can kick every rat's dierriere only once daily last Easter

ULTRASONICS


----------



## Rahnefan

Unusally long tail rips ass swiftly over noob's ittybitty cranium, sucker

Plethora


----------



## Zurgh

Please let eagles think harder over real aerobatics

nutritious


----------



## Rahnefan

Nazgul uncovers the ribs in two incisions of uber swordplay

PARALLAX


----------



## debbie5

People Assume Rasputin A Lazy Lesbian: Actually Xenophobe

KINGSIZE


----------



## Zurgh

Kind Indian noble gifted several ibis zoos erroneously



SPANISH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several People Are Never In School Happily


LEOPARD


----------



## Rahnefan

Leaving excrement on porch and regurgitating daily

(cat joke, get it?)

COGNIZANT


----------



## Zurgh

Can one guy neutralize insisting zombies, accurately now, today?


RUMMY


----------



## debbie5

Retching, Underpants-Messing, Manly Yankee.


HAIRBALL


----------



## Rahnefan

Hack and inhale; repeat. Barf and leave lying.

EQUESTRIAN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every Quirky Ugly Egg Should Topple Rapidly In A Nest

CREATIVE


----------



## Rahnefan

Can't really expect artists to ingest victuals everyday.

HALLELUJAH


----------



## Zurgh

How are lazy leprechauns enduring lose underpants, jogging about hills?


HARMONIOUS


----------



## Rahnefan

Have another rhesus monkey or next I'll offer uncooked squirrel

QUETZALCOATL


----------



## Zurgh

"Quite useless" Earl told Zurgh "although, lasers cut off all those leaches."


LANGUAGES


----------



## Rahnefan

Looking at no good uncut and gory entertainment series

CHIAROSCURO


----------



## scareme

Could hell, in all rightness, only scream curses under rotting Osama?

Twin Towers


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh scareme, you rule

Terrorist was incapacitated now this old world emits rowdy sendoffs

INEVITABLE


----------



## Goblin

Is no evil varified in Tennessee after Bostonians last entered

TRANSFORMATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Tried reading above notation; spelling forgiven. openly requesting Massachusetts aim that ire onto nothing.

JABBERWOCKY


----------



## scareme

Just ask Barbra Bush, ever regal, whether onions can keep yearly.

FAMILY


----------



## Rahnefan

For all my insanity, look yonder

APPROPRIATE


----------



## scareme

Any proper person realizes only popes ride in all terrain elevators.

Elephants


----------



## Dr Morbius

Even lotioned excessively, Pachyderms have a nasty terrible smell.

BABOON


----------



## Rahnefan

Biting ants, beetles, or only nuts

CLANDESTINE


----------



## Goblin

Can ladies and nerds dance every Saturday tillnext evening

FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## Rahnefan

formed repulsive, a new killer executes netherland socialites, talks existentialism, invokes nerds.

YOG SOTHOTH


----------



## Goblin

Your old goats save oats that have only their hulls

EXISTENTIALISM


----------



## scareme

Even xylophonest insist sure talent exist not truly in animals, less in some men.

Chromatic


----------



## Rahnefan

Changing hues rapidly or maybe a trim in cars

Blurglecruncheon


----------



## Zurgh

By lacking ubiquitous rapport, great links entropically crumble rapidly, undermining nuclear cohesion hastily, expelling overwhelming negation.


LUMBERJACK


----------



## scareme

Listen up meathead, better erase racist junk after catching Kevin.

Thunder


----------



## Goblin

This Halloween use new Dracula's Evil Room

MAGAZINE


----------



## debbie5

"For all my insanity, look yonder"

Hahahhahaha!! T SHIRT!


----------



## Rahnefan

Heehee thanks, I might.

Multiple Axe Gashes And Zipper In Neck? Easy.

WIENERSCHNITZEL


----------



## scareme

We in Europe never even realized such common houses need insulation to zero even levels.

Coppersmith


----------



## Rahnefan

Clanging on pots, possibly emitting red sparks, making it terribly hot

WHIPPOORWILL


----------



## scareme

Why he, pope Paul, insists on only reading with ill lonely lepers.

Oklahoma


----------



## Rahnefan

(You spelled it whppiorwill)

Out killin' Lakota and horsethieves on my appaloosa

PENNSYLVANIA


----------



## Goblin

People eating new noodles sometimes yell loud very awful near interior Asia

CONTRAPTION


----------



## Rahnefan

Certainly one nicely tinkered rig and possibly the item of need

APPLICABLE


----------



## RoxyBlue

A pretty pumpkin lacking in candles always bores little elves


HIDEAWAY


----------



## scareme

How in deed Evan always wins at yahtzee.

Gaithersburg


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts always instill terrible horror except really scary boogeymen under resting giants

OKLAHOMA


----------



## Rahnefan

scareme just did Oklahoma

let's see...Ordinary kiss lands about here on my ass

LOL that one wrote itself, I'm up late, please mods don't be mad

PERSNICKETY


----------



## Zurgh

please erase rude sexual notations I clearly kept exposed to youths


MAGNISIUM PROMANGANATE


----------



## Goblin

Pidgeons eat raisins somtimes near icy cabins kept every third year

YUGOSLAVIA


----------



## Zurgh

you understand, Goblin, only silly lazy actors violate internal acronyms

I repeat...

MAGNISIUM PROMANGANATE


----------



## Rahnefan

My angry goat needed insulin so I used my physician. right on my arm now grows a neat albeit testy echinoderm.

QUICKERPICKERUPPER


----------



## Goblin

Quickly use it cause kleenex easily renders people in California killed every really used pompous penguins running

SCRUMPTILIUMPTIOUS


----------



## Zurgh

So Came Reactionary Umpires, Multiplying Poor Tempers Intermittently, Lying In Utmost Minuscule Palter, Totally Insincere, Offering Used Sentiment.



Wholetthedogsout


----------



## Rahnefan

Whenever Hooters opens late, everybody takes time here engraving dark ominous grotesques; so, open up time...

Singularity


----------



## debbie5

Seemingly innocuous nudity gets undeserved leering and rude invitations through yearning. 

Sea hag


----------



## Rahnefan

Shipwrecked, evil, and hates all guys

SUSPENSION


----------



## Goblin

Some unsuspecting strange person even now suspects it on November

GHASTLY


----------



## Rahnefan

Gotta have a strong tall liquor, yo

MOONINITES


----------



## Goblin

Must only old notions in Northern Indiana take especially slower

TERMITES


----------



## Rahnefan

That entry really massacred it (the English)...sorry... :rolleyekin:

PEDANTRY


----------



## Goblin

People eat doughnuts and nuts that's really yucky

FORMATIONS


----------



## debbie5

From overhead rock masses, a thunderous igneous overture nudges spelunkers. 

HISTRIONIC


----------



## Rahnefan

Her imp sits there repeating itself, only not in chants

SUPERSTITIOUS


----------



## Spooky1

Some Unsuspecting Person Eats Raw Squid Tainted In Terrible Inky Odorous Unsavory Sauce

DOGMA


----------



## debbie5

Demanding, Odious God Mocks A-holes


ALLERGY


----------



## Goblin

All long lectures ensure really good yields

ELECTROCUTION


----------



## Rahnefan

Efficient life-ending chair takes repeat offender criminals under to impossibly old netherworld

INTERCESSORY


----------



## Goblin

Is new technology ever really certified especially something simple or rather yucky

MISSISSIPPI


----------



## Rahnefan

Man I'm so sad. I suspect soon I'll push past it.

DEPRESSION


----------



## RoxyBlue

Deep emotions presage riotous expressions slipping suddenly into obnoxious nuances

FRIENDLY


----------



## Rahnefan

Wow...very good Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

"WVGR" isn't a word...LOL.


----------



## Rahnefan

For real, I estimated new direction last year.

Resonating


----------



## debbie5

(I want Rahnefan's brain.)


----------



## Rahnefan

I want debbie5's towel
:biggrinkin:


----------



## Rahnefan

Heehee...I keed, I keed

RESONATING


----------



## Goblin

Really evil spiders only now are terrifying if not gotten

FELLOWSHIP


----------



## Rahnefan

Friends escaping lonely lives; or, worshippers sometimes have it perhaps.

INTERMENT


----------



## Goblin

Is nothing to eat really more enjoyablenext time

INTERMITTENT


----------



## Rahnefan

It's not truly exact - randomly moving, it takes turns; except, not timed.

BACKWOODS BOURBONIC RAGNAROK


----------



## debbie5

(just *reading* that made my brain overheat...)


----------



## debbie5

Before anxious, claustrophobic Klingons weld outdated, old, dented Starfleet boullion (Oh!) underneath Romulan battlebirds...Our Nog (is cadet) realizes amputation gets no attention, recuperates okay, kids. 

Mountain Dew


----------



## Rahnefan

I knew you'd have the juevos, debbie5!

My only unhealthy notion: to always imbibe nine drinks every weekday.

AGGRANDIZING


----------



## Goblin

All goofy grannys read all new diaries in Zurich if nobody goes

DRAMATIZATIONS


----------



## Rahnefan

Don't read a magazine about tigers in Zambia and this is one nonsense sentence.

DECOMPOSITION


----------



## Goblin

Does everyone create only monster performances on Saturdays in Texas if one negoiates

MANIFESTATIONS


----------



## debbie5

"My only unhealthy notion: to always imbibe nine drinks every weekday." That's pretty much true..LOL.

My annual need is for every spook to always touch idiots on nudie skin.


BARBER SHOP


----------



## Rahnefan

Business about regulated baldness; employees' razors snip hair of patrons.

SELF REPLICATING


----------



## Rahnefan

I start answering my own when I get impatient (or drunk)

Same exact likeness from reproduction, especially plain-looking incarnations coming after the incredible neo-geneticist

PUSSYWILLOW
(don't make me wait now)


----------



## debbie5

Petite undergarments slide silkily; young willing ingénues leer longingly...obvious want.

ATTENTION DEFICIT DISORDER


----------



## Rahnefan

good one!!! 

All that talk endorses naughtiness. I ought not derail everyone from innocent conversation, it's true. Debbie5 is sometimes ornery, racy, _devilish_ (emphasis RahneFan's).

SCREEN ACCURATE


----------



## debbie5

Subjective costume replication excites envious nerds...asks cretinous child, "U reckon Aquaman thwims everywhere??"


AROMATHERAPY


----------



## Goblin

All rooms on most apartments that have every renter asking people yearly

APHENPHOSMPHOBIA


----------



## debbie5

Another prolonged haphephobic event naturally progresses horrifically..one silly mauling- perhaps humping- overtly brings incessant anxiety.

BACILLUS


----------



## Rahnefan

bugs ambulating in ladies' labia, usually small

ECHINODERM


----------



## debbie5

HAhHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! OMGGgggggg!! (wiping tear of laughter out of eye!)


----------



## Rahnefan

LOL @ "thwims"


----------



## Rahnefan

heehee - thanks, we try


----------



## PirateLady

every child hides insects near others directly effecting running motions.



premeditated


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prior Remarks Evoke Mindless Entries Debbie5 Is Typing Above This Erudite Display

SLUGGISH


----------



## Rahnefan

Slow like undernourished grass grows, I slink here

QUINTESSENTIAL


----------



## Sinister Sid

Quick, untie it now the excited shape shifter eats nourshing tall ignorant alien larve.


----------



## debbie5

And the next acronym is....??


----------



## Sinister Sid

Sorry..... 

Ubiquitous


----------



## debbie5

Until barnacles invade queen's underpants, is there only unguent salves?? 

MISSIONARY POSITION


----------



## Goblin

Move it somewhere south in one night after rebel yelling people on ships in the Indian Ocean now

BREAKDOWNS


----------



## jaege

Bored Reaper Eviscerates All Known Diggers Only When Night Stops

SINUOUSLY


----------



## Rahnefan

Smoothly it now undulates on up, snake-like, yes

CROCODILIAN


----------



## jaege

crafty reptiles offensively consume or devour idle, lazy, incompetent animals noisily


INTENSE


----------



## Goblin

Is new taters eaten next Saturday early

NECROMANCERS


----------



## Rahnefan

nightly exhuming corpses, repeating old magics, and next creating evil resurrected soldiers

CURMUDGEONLY


----------



## Goblin

Can ugly roomers make unreasonable demands generally envisioned once nightly last year

THERMODYNAMICS


----------



## jaege

The Heats Equilibrium Remains Moderate, Occasionally Deviating, Yet Narrowly Altering Mechanical Increments Concerning Systems


HORRIFYING


----------



## Rahnefan

Hungry old rotting rhinos invade forest you're in; no guns.

NOTIFICATIONS


----------



## jaege

Rahnefan said:


> Hungry old rotting rhinos invade forest you're in; no guns.
> 
> NOTIFICATIONS


Rahnefan, you are good.


----------



## Rahnefan

Thanks, but look who's talking.

Edit: that was a compliment, lol - gotta be sure, I'm not communicating well this week...


----------



## Goblin

Never observe turtles in Florida if Californians ask tourists if our news stinks

COMMUNICATING


----------



## debbie5

Come on! Many men understand noogie-ing Inuits creates agitated taiga igloo nighttime gangbangers! 

THROMBOSIS


----------



## Goblin

The Halloween room on many barns only stay if secured

METABOLISM


----------



## debbie5

Might eviscerate the Auntie. But otherwise,life is still meaningful. 

BUNIONS


----------



## Rahnefan

Bumpy uncomfortable nubbins in old non-fitting shoes

LECTERNE


----------



## debbie5

Little elves can't talk effectively..really need elevation. 


COOTIES


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Creepy Old Ogre Teeth Inside Each Smile!

THUNDER


----------



## Goblin

The Halloween underground now decorates every room

WALLPAPER


----------



## debbie5

Witches always like licking people, and perhaps eating...raw.

SUMMER CAMP


----------



## Rahnefan

Some unraveled Moms militarily evacuate rugrats, causing a momentary pause

HUMIDITY


----------



## debbie5

(I want to eat your delicious brain, Rahn.)

Here>>underneath my indentations..does it taste yucky??


HORSE FLY


----------



## Rahnefan

humming off, rapidly stinging equestrian fannies, like yours
(if you ride horses)

CEPHALIVORE


----------



## debbie5

"equestrian fannies, like yours (if you ride horses)"....nice soft-pedal.I'm not buying it. I know what you meant!! LOL>

(cephalivore??you mean like..a head eater??)


----------



## debbie5

Cerebrum eaters: please help aberrant lepers in venesecting Old Rahnefan's entrails. 


FLOP SWEAT


----------



## Rahnefan

LOL!

Freaking lots of perspiration. So wet, everybody asks "towel?"

CORPSIFICATION


----------



## debbie5

Contemplating, Old Rahnefan peers silently into floury ick...chews at the intestines on newspaper. 

GRAVE ROBBERS


----------



## Rahnefan

You don't know how true that is!

Going 'round voraciously exhuming really old bodies, barely escaping roaming sheriffs.

LIQUID NAILS


----------



## debbie5

Lilburn is quite understandably incensed: dastardly nerds adhere innocent lollygaggers sideways.

DENTAL DRILL


----------



## Rahnefan

Device employed nervously to abrade Lady Debbie's rotten incisors (Lilburn? Lollygaggers?)

SMOKER'S COUGH


----------



## Goblin

Some monkeys only keep every record come Californians once used going home

NEAUTRALIZATION


----------



## Rahnefan

I don't know if that is supposed to naturalization or neutralization. If the former,

Nobody around town understands right-wing Americans like immigrants. Zeal ate thine own nation.

Don't ask me what that means, I don't know.

YATAHAY


----------



## Goblin

You ask the Alabama Haymakers anything yesterday?

MARATHONS


----------



## Rahnefan

Maniacs are running around town hyper-oxygenated - no, superhuman.

MONSTER TRUCK


----------



## Goblin

Many old newspapers sold to everyone really takes really unusually corny Klingons

DEMONSTRATIONS


----------



## Rahnefan

Droving emotional marches on national sites to raise a timely issue or nix something

CONSTITUENCY


----------



## jaege

Concerned Or Nonchalant Society That Is Typically Unforgiving, Eventually Needing Congressional Yankings


ARMATURE


----------



## Rahnefan

A rigid mechanical architecture to uphold RahneFan's Eekies.

Aye...Eekies.

MISCONTORTIUM NON GRATAS


----------



## RoxyBlue

(some of that appears to be pseudo-Latin)

My, isn’t spiking chocolate Ovaltine nasty to old rickety torsos in unusual motion? No ogres need gracious receptions at table after sneezing.


SILENT


----------



## Rahnefan

Sound is lost eternally; no tongues.

PSEUDO-LATIN

(_miscontortium non gratas_ is an unwelcome twisting or disfiguration)


----------



## Goblin

People sometimes eagerly use doors opened late afternoons that is new

MORNING


----------



## PirateLady

Many ogres run nightly in neighborhood gardens.

SUNSHINE


----------



## debbie5

Stooping underneath nearby shadetrees, he ingests nightshade everyday. 

PUSTULE


----------



## Rahnefan

Pimples uncleanly squeezed - they usually leak excretions

SPLATTERHOUSE


----------



## debbie5

(you gotta make my brain hot with that one, too, nowdon'tcha?? I've tried 3 times.....)


----------



## Goblin

Some people like any turtle that eats radishes hidden only under sheds everyday

SHUTTERBUGS


----------



## Rahnefan

Snapping habitually, u take two extra rolls because u gotta shoot.

APOLITICAL


----------



## Spooky1

A Person Of Logic In The Intensely Caustic Anarchism of Legislation 

BLOWHARD


----------



## Rahnefan

Spooky1, that is the best I have seen so far!

Belligerent, loud, often worthless human acting really dramatic

UNILATERAL


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Unbelievably narrow-minded in letting any tips ensure really astute lineups.


PLACATE


----------



## Rahnefan

Passively lying and complying achieves temporary escape

CONTRAINDICATED


----------



## Goblin

Can one nation try running an independentnot Democrats in California after they eat doughnuts

COMPLICATIONS


----------



## Rahnefan

certain obscure mechanisms putting little irksome characteristics and troubles into otherwise non-problematic situations

FLAGELLATE


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Fleshy lesions are given every lash lest apostates taste evil

NIGHTMARE


----------



## Spooky1

Nighttime Insightful Glimpses Hovering Through Minds And Releasing Evil

GARGOYLE


----------



## Rahnefan

I posted one for nightmare and it got eat up somehow...

Gray anthropomorphic rock guardian of yesteryear's lawful evangelicals

PINNOCHIOIDAL


----------



## Goblin

People in Nevada need only chocolate hidden inside one individual doughnut after lunch

PHARMACEUTICAL


----------



## Rahnefan

Product having a regular medical application, curing everyone's ugly illnesses, costing a lot.

IMPREGNABILITY


----------



## Goblin

In Maine people really eat golden noodles and bacon in licorice if they yield

MAGNATOMETER


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Measuring All Geophysical Nature, Archeological Terrane of Magnetic Endeavor Telling Earthly Realms.

SERPENTINE


----------



## Goblin

Should everyone readily pay every new time it's nothing edible

PROCEDURES


----------



## debbie5

PHYSICIAN: rearranging organs, careful examinations, dispensing unguents..really exciting stuff. 


HUNCHBACK


----------



## Rahnefan

Hiding under neighborhood church hitting bells and chasing kids

STREPTOCOCCUS PNEUMONIAE


----------



## Goblin

Shoot the really evil people that only cook one completely cooled used scalloped potatoes never eaten until many of the new insurance adjusters eat

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS


----------



## Rahnefan

Spelling uncommon phrases, especially ridiculous clauses, always lures interest from RahneFan. Above, Goblin is listing inflated statement to increase challenge. EXcept probably I'm awful lucky I didn't omit "c" in offering up salutations.

NECROMANIACAL


----------



## Goblin

Rahnefan said:


> Spelling uncommon phrases, especially ridiculous clauses, always lures interest from RahneFan. Above, Goblin is listing inflated statement to increase challenge. EXcept probably I'm awful lucky I didn't omit "c" in offering up salutations.
> 
> NECROMANIACAL


Sorry, you failed. You have to make up words using E & X seperately not EX. 

Never eat corn raised one morning after all new industries are called after loading

INSUBORDINATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Dang.

Inevitably, new smartasses unnerve boss, often resulting direly in napalm around timeclock. It occurs nightly.

QUETZALCOATL


----------



## Goblin

Quietly use every type zoo animals listed correctly on all the lists

RAMIFICATIONS


----------



## debbie5

Really. All men I find intoxicated can always talk inebriated, obfuscating non-sense.

ROCK STAR

(visual definition below 
http://www.arnelpinedarocks.com/index.php/gallery


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Really. All men I find intoxicated can always talk inebriated, obfuscating non-sense.
> 
> ROCK STAR
> 
> (visual definition below
> http://www.arnelpinedarocks.com/index.php/gallery


Sorry you failed too. Nonsense is one word. You did not use the S

Really old candy kills some tourists after rain

MORTIFICATION


----------



## Rahnefan

We oughta get extra credit tho 'cos our answers address or describe the acronyms.  That ain't always easy.

Making or realizing the interment fully; if corpse acts twitchy, it's only necrosis.

ZIPPADEE-DOODAH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zesty incantation pleasantly providing a delightfully elated explanation denoting open observation during amazing happiness

(I agree, extra points for the sentence actually describing the acronym)


MEDUSA


----------



## Rahnefan

My eyes destroy; unstoppable stone attack.

CHIMAERA


----------



## debbie5

Do we get extra credit for not using a dictionary??


----------



## debbie5

Creature Having Immense Male Anatomy..Eunuchs Rave...Applaud. 

(I need a therapist..LOL).

PORKBELLY


----------



## Rahnefan

Plump oinker rib kicks butt. Extremity-licking lunch? Yep.

SUCCULENT


----------



## debbie5

(Mmm....pulled pork sandwiches with a pickle on the side & some slaw on top.)

Sweet underbelly.
Charred cutlets.
Undulating loin.
eat no turkey.


BATTLEAXE


----------



## Goblin

Battleaxes are terrible tactians like everyone and Xaviar Evergreen

HYDROPHOBIC


----------



## debbie5

Hey, your dog's rabid. Oh, poop! He oughtta be in cage.


NOSTRIL HAIRS


----------



## Rahnefan

No one says that RahneFan is lazy; his ass indicates rigorous sloth.

FORTUITOUS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortune occasionally renders treasures under ideal timing or unexpected situations


IDIOT


----------



## Rahnefan

Insult denoting inefficacy of thought.

TRANSPARENT


----------



## Goblin

Try renting a new sedan probably ain't really exspensive near Texas

FORMALDEHYDE


----------



## Rahnefan

Forget old-fashioned rigor mortis; a liquid dries, enhances, hardens your Dearly Expired.

NONESSENTIAL


----------



## debbie5

Forget old-fashioned rigor mortis; a liquid dries, enhances, hardens your Dearly Expired.

LMAO>...


----------



## Goblin

Large men ate oranges

REDENBACHER


----------



## Rahnefan

Rainy evening duly enjoyed nibbling butter and corn. "Hallelujah," exclaims RahneFan.

SPLINCHED


----------



## Goblin

Some people like if North Carolinians had easy dates

HOBGOBLIN


----------



## Rahnefan

Hungry, oversized bloody goblin of Belgrade likes impaling noobs.

PENANGGALAN


----------



## Goblin

Please eat nachos after nobody got gout and laughed at neighbors

ARBITRATION


----------



## PirateLady

After the rabbit bit into the rotten apple the idiot opossum napped.


curiosities


----------



## Goblin

Can ugly rabbits in Ohio survive if the idiots eat some

THERMONUCLEAR


----------



## Rahnefan

The heat-emitting radiation makes our nest unsafe, changes life expectancy, and reeks

BIODEGRADABLE


----------



## Goblin

Burns in one's dierriere easily gets ridiculous and deplorable after bums like everything

MOTIVATIONAL


----------



## Rahnefan

Makes one try it vigorously and take initiative, or negates ambivalent lazybones.

THESSALONIAN


----------



## Goblin

The headless evil spirits shrieked at lovers one night in a nanosecond

American Revolutionary War


----------



## Rahnefan

A military event regarding irate colonists and no representation; eventually victorious on land undeniably the Indians owned; now absent revolts, yet we are revolting.

SELF CRITICISM


----------



## Goblin

Somebody eats leftover food cause rats in Tennessee inside cabins invited scared men

EXODUS


----------



## Rahnefan

Escaping xenomorphs on damn uncomfortable spaceship

KNOSSUS


----------



## Goblin

Kings never order sushi sandwiches until sundown

ARMAGEDDON


----------



## debbie5

Again, raging military a-holes got enough detonation..doom other nations.

HISTRIONIC


----------



## Goblin

How is someone trying raising Indigo Orchards now in California

CHROMOSOMES


----------



## Rahnefan

Concerning human reproduction, one's mother's or sire's offerings may explain something

OBSTETRICIAN


----------



## Goblin

One brings some tacos every time rather instead cause it's a nuisance

MATHMATICIANS


----------



## Rahnefan

My angry teacher had explored many Algebraic theories in class; I almost never studied.

HOKUM


----------



## Goblin

Hairy old kings use mustard

WINCHESTER


----------



## Rahnefan

Will I now cease his existence shooting this excellent rifle?

KNOCK-DOWN DRAG-OUT


----------



## Goblin

Kings never own crowns kicked down one well none dreamed really awful goofs once used there

PRESIDENTIAL


----------



## Rahnefan

Politically ruling executive sits in D.C. envisioning next term, insurance, and Libya.

FUGUE


----------



## debbie5

Forgetful uncle gores ungulates...equine.


STRETCH MARK(S) ("s" is optional usage)


----------



## Rahnefan

Something to remind every tiny child how Mom's agony rendered kids.

UVULA


----------



## Goblin

Used vendors use lost answers

SUBMARINE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeking underwater benthic marine abysses riding in nautical equipment


WORTHY


----------



## Goblin

Were only rats terribly happy yesterday

MORTIFICATION


----------



## Rahnefan

(welcome Roxy, good job!)

meat offensively rots, then it feeds insects, clambering around town infecting other neighbors

VARNEY


----------



## debbie5

Vain a-holes really need enthusiastic yardjob.

DRAGBACK


----------



## Goblin

Do rats always get bacon around California kitchens

LUBRICATION


----------



## debbie5

Lotsa unguents briskly rubbed into crevices allows the initiation of noiselessness.

WHOLE GRAIN


----------



## Rahnefan

We have only lately eaten good rice and it's nutritious

ALL-GIT-OUT


----------



## debbie5

All lightly lilting guys in their outlandish underwear tremble.

BRA STRAP


----------



## Spooky1

Big Restraining Apparatus Situated To Radically Adjust Posture

MERMAID


----------



## Rahnefan

My eyes regret mammaries always in disguise

SEASHELLS


----------



## Goblin

Someone eats any soup having everything like little shrimp

HAMMERHEAD SHARK


----------



## Rahnefan

He's a meat-eating monster eating rays, halibut, eels, and dudes. Seriously, humans are rarely killed.

POCKET POOL


----------



## debbie5

Perhaps Onan created Kingly exercises that people - ordinary ones- liked.

TOILET SEAT


----------



## Goblin

The owls in Louisana eat termites, some eat all turtles

IMAGINATION


----------



## Rahnefan

In mind, anything goes; it's not actual. This is our necessity.

CARPATHIANS


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone really phone all Texans having intelligence and not stupidity

IMFLAMMATION


----------



## debbie5

Inflammation?


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Inflammation?


Isn't that what I posted?


----------



## Rahnefan

no


----------



## Rahnefan

But I'll bite:
infected neck flares lividly and makes me agitated too...itchy one, nasty.

SCAB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Severe Cuts Activate Binding

ROBIN


----------



## debbie5

Rufus...orb-breasted..in neighborhood.

FIREWORKS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fuses in rockets elicit "wows" over repeating kaleidoscopic sparkles

AUTUMN


----------



## Rahnefan

RoxyBlue said:


> Fuses in rockets elicit "wows" over repeating kaleidoscopic sparkles


OMG Roxy you are the sauce.


----------



## Rahnefan

Um, that means good stuff. I think.


----------



## Rahnefan

an unwinding time under mother nature

QUEUE


----------



## Doc Doom

Queens usually exhibit unusual etiquette.

ENGINEER


----------



## Goblin

Every new ghost is never ever evil, Roxy

BRAINSTORM


----------



## Spooky1

Brilliant Ruminations Arranged In Neat Strategic Thinking Over Random Meetings

FRACTURE


----------



## Goblin

Fiends rarely are caught terrorizing umemployed residents everywhere

EVAPORATION


----------



## Doc Doom

Eventually Vampires And Pirates Out Race Anybody Training In Octurnal Needs

MIGRATION


----------



## Goblin

Most indians get really angry that idiots own nothing

TRIUMPHANT


----------



## Doc Doom

To really improve used mangled props haunters always need time

interstate


----------



## Spooky1

Interconnected Networked Tar Encrusted Roadways Slaloming Through Any Terrain Encountered 

Liver


----------



## RoxyBlue

Located Internally, Vascularized, Essential, Regeneratable

EARTHWORM


----------



## Doc Doom

Every %#&@? Reaches To Heaven Whenever Others Rave Manically. (pardon my French)

OVERPASS


----------



## Goblin

Doc Doom said:


> Every %#&@? Reaches To Heaven Whenever Others Rave Manically. (pardon my French)
> 
> OVERPASS


You failed. %#&@? doesn't start with an A! 

Only vacations ever really pass at super speed!

VOCATIONAL


----------



## Rahnefan

view of career and time in office numbly attempting labor

GLAMDRING


----------



## Spooky1

Gandalf's Lobotomizing Armor Mangling Destructive Rapier Impaler (of) Numerous Goblins

Hobbit


----------



## Rahnefan

Hole-occupying Bilbo burgled it, Thorin.

GROND


----------



## Doc Doom

Halloween Ogres Buy Booze In Teams

XYLOPHONE


----------



## debbie5

You missed a page, Doc.


----------



## Goblin

GROND
Give raisins on new days

XYLOPHONE
Xaviar Young likes old people having one nose everyday

SAXOPHONE


----------



## Rahnefan

Spartans availing Xerxes' overpowering Persian hordes ought not evacuate.
Starting after X-mas, our payments have outnumbered necessary expenses.
Sigourney attacked xenomorphs openly pestering her on Nostromo's excursion.

EPONYSTERICAL


----------



## Doc Doom

debbie5 said:


> You missed a page, Doc.


Damn, I hate it when that happens! We now return you to your regular programming already in progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rahnefan said:


> Spartans availing Xerxes' overpowering Persian hordes ought not evacuate.
> Starting after X-mas, our payments have outnumbered necessary expenses.
> Sigourney attacked xenomorphs openly pestering her on Nostromo's excursion.
> 
> EPONYSTERICAL


Eventually Posters' Optional Names Yield Similarities That Every Reader Is Chuckling About Loudly

AMUSING


----------



## Spooky1

A Mirthful Utterance Signaling Immediate Noisy Guffaw

SILLINESS


----------



## Rahnefan

Sometimes I laugh like I nixed every sane smidgeon.

REFLEXIVE


----------



## Goblin

Rats eat food left everywhere Xaviar is visiting everyday

MUSHROOM


----------



## Rahnefan

Miniature umbrella shape has rooted on old manure

LICHEN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Living In Close Harmony Entwined Naturally

(that will make sense if you know that a lichen is an example of a symbiotic relationship)


LUNCHEON


----------



## Rahnefan

That's clever and beautiful.


----------



## Goblin

Losers use new calendars having everyone on now

UNINHIBITED


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Why, thank you, Rahn)

Utterly Natural In Nuance, Happy In Being In Totally Enthusiastic Demeanor

SOUND WAVE


----------



## Goblin

Sign only unused new documents which always verify everybody

ULTRASONICS


----------



## Rahnefan

Unborn little tykes receive a spray of noiseless, image-creating sound.

QUIDDITCH PITCH


----------



## Goblin

Quickly use it downtown daily if they can't have potatoes in Tennessee cooked hot

TACHOMETER


----------



## Rahnefan

This auto certainly has object measuring every time engine revolves.

SQUIB


----------



## RoxyBlue

Small Quantities Unleash Intense Bang

(I'm assuming the definition of explosive for this word)


MUDDLED


----------



## Spooky1

Mind Undone During Doldrums Lasting Encroaching Durations

LEGERDEMAIN


----------



## Rahnefan

Levitation entertains gentry easily; red devils employ magic and imps negotiate.

FLIM-FLAM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fools Loving Idiotic Messages Frequently Learn About Misdirection


SWIFT


----------



## Rahnefan

Someone with impressively fast tootsies

RAZZMATAZZ


----------



## Rahnefan

Rahnefan wanders off with a thick book and a tall drink...


----------



## Goblin

Really am zigzagging zombies more after they ate zealous zookeepers 

ZIGZAGGING


----------



## Rahnefan

"Zip!" I go zooming around getting groggy in nectarine groves.

MINCEMEAT FILIGREE


----------



## Goblin

Men in northern Canada eat moose every afternoon to feed insatiable losers in Georgia raising eggs everyday

RIGHTEOUSNESS


----------



## Rahnefan

Regularly illustrating God's highness through ethics, or (unlikely) staying nearly everyday somewhat sinless.

DRINK-N-THINK


----------



## Goblin

Do rats in North Korea need to have it's new kite

INGREDIENTS


----------



## Doc Doom

I Never Get Really Excited Driving In England Nor To Scotland



theoretical


----------



## debbie5

Tantilizing human examples of rational, elegant thought..in calculus and lightspeed.

YERMOMMA


----------



## Doc Doom

Yesterday Everyone Ran Miles Over Mountains Maintaining Altitude.

TURBINE


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Unceasing Rotation Brings Immediate Needed Energy

DEATH


----------



## Spooky1

Dubious Ending Attained Through Health


POLICE


----------



## Goblin

People only like ice cream everyday

MATHMATICS


----------



## Doc Doom

Many Aunts That Have Menengitis Are Taking Insuljn Capsules Safely

bookkeeper


----------



## Goblin

But once one keeps killing everyone except people eating radishes

LIGHTHOUSE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Luminous Incandescence Guides Helpless Travelers Homeward Over Undulating Seas Evermore

PANCAKE


----------



## Rahnefan

Perfect alarm, no clock - attend kitchen early!

BUTTER


----------



## Goblin

But usually they're terrible evil rats

USELESS


----------



## Doc Doom

Uncle Sam Even Looks Essentially Simply Stupid

ANIMATRONICS


----------



## Rahnefan

Automated nightmare is moving and talking. Realistic one (naturally) is costly sometimes.

WINDOWS SEVEN SUCKS


----------



## Goblin

Was it never done one way simply so everyone verifies every new sample usually caught killing someone

BADMINTON


----------



## debbie5

(can I just step in here to say I hate Windows7 too? Thanks...)


----------



## Rahnefan

Thanks for the support debbie5!

Batting around doohickey meekly is not tennis, oh no.

UNATTAINABLE


----------



## Goblin

Using new animals that train anywhere is never agreeable before ladies eat

INSTALLMENTS


----------



## Doc Doom

I Need Seven Tall Athletes, Lithe, Limber Men, Every Night To Score.

ZOOLOGY


----------



## Goblin

Zombies only once liked one good youngster

MATTRESS


----------



## PirateLady

Monsters and terrifying tarantulas raced endlessly singing songs. 


cushion


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couch Under Seat Helps Insulate One's Nethers


CANDY


----------



## Spooky1

Catastrophic Anti- Nutritional Dietary Yearning

Lollipop


----------



## Goblin

Laugh only lovingly less it **** off people

MOTIVATIONAL


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Moving Onward Through Individual Voice Activated Taunts Intent On Non Altruistic Lessons

PREDICAMENT


----------



## Goblin

People rarely eat doughnuts in California and many eat nothing tasty

PREDICTION


----------



## Doc Doom

People Rarely Eat Dead Iguanas Covered Totally In Onion Nuggets

(That actually makes sense!)

PURGATORY


----------



## Goblin

Please use real guns and tasers on rowdy youngsters

MAUSOLEUM


----------



## PirateLady

Mad Arthritic Ugly Scientist often lays eggs under monsters

statement


----------



## Goblin

Some take a test envolving Mathespecially new things

INTERMITTENT


----------



## PirateLady

Intelligent Nerdy Tired engineers ran massive intricate tests targeting every necessary task.


tentative


----------



## Goblin

This evening new tourists ate the invisible vegetables everyday

BOOTYLICIOUS


----------



## Doc Doom

Buy One Ocelot Today, Yet Leave It Cuddling In Our Upper Storeroom.

SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Goblin

Some people eat cantalope if fruit in California always tastes icky on new Sundays

RESTORATION


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Remaking Everything Sickly Torn Outdated Ruined And That Is Old New

DEJECTION


----------



## debbie5

Debbie eats jelly everyday... crepe-y thighs indicative of Nutterbutters.

LOUDMOUTH


----------



## Goblin

Lunch on unusual doughnuts made once using the holders

MAINTAIN


----------



## Rahnefan

Meager attempts intended now to assuage innumerable needs.

SINUS WOES


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sniffing Is Not Usually Something We Ought Emanate Sonorously


TORNADO


----------



## Rahnefan

Torn out roof nails and destroyed overalls!

BOLL WEEVIL


----------



## scareme

Better off liking ladies. Won't even end very illicit lovers.

Question


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quickly Using Elucidated Sentences To Illuminate One's Noggin


VULTURE


----------



## scareme

Very ugly ladies teaching under rated education.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Very ugly ladies teaching under rated education.


No word Scareme! 

TEMPTATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Teasing Eve, Mephistopheles placed the apple to illuminate our nakedness.

NAKEDNESS


----------



## Goblin

Never answer killers except Dracula's niece Evelyn Sanders Simpson

COMPLIMENTRY


----------



## bradndez

Come Out Mister Pretty Legs I Must Examine Necrotic Tendencies Ravaging You

Necrotic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Netherworld Embraces Crusty Rotting Organs That Infuse Cadavers


SMART


----------



## Doc Doom

Sometimes Men Are Really Talented.

TROUBLESOME


----------



## debbie5

thick rivulets of ur blood leaking,erupting,squirting ominously...messy evisceration.

HOME PERM


----------



## Doc Doom

Honestly, only mom enjoys perverse erotic,roaming Mondays.

EVISCERATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Excising vital internal stuffings can render any trick-or-treater inanimate; oh no!

CLAPTRAP


----------



## Doc Doom

Close !


----------



## Goblin

Rahnefan said:


> Excising vital internal stuffings can render any trick-or-treater inanimate; oh no!
> 
> CLAPTRAP


You left out the E.


----------



## debbie5

Considering Ladie's Anatomy, Probing The Receding Apertures: Permitted. 

CREMATED


----------



## Rahnefan

Dggone it. My kybord keps sabotging me.

Corpse roasted, emitting mortal ashes to examine daily.

OMISSION


----------



## Goblin

Old men in some states intentionally own nothing

PERMISSION


----------



## Doc Doom

People Everywhere Rarely Make Impressions Since Suddenly Insisting On Noodles.

REQUIRES


----------



## Goblin

Really easy quizzes usually rate exceptionally simple

WATERMELON


----------



## Rahnefan

Wet and tasty eats. RahneFan might even lick or nuzzle.

FACE VALUE


----------



## debbie5

Facelifts and collagen erase veins and lines...ugliness eliminated!


BOOTY CALL


----------



## Rahnefan

Boogie on over to your caveman and let's linger.

INDISCRETION


----------



## Goblin

If new directions in South Carolina really excites tourists in one night

ULTIMATUM


----------



## theundeadofnight

Under Large Trees In Motion At This Unique Moment

COHESIVE


----------



## Goblin

Can one handle every situation in Vermont everyday

ENTERTAINING


----------



## Doc Doom

Eveyone needs to eat really tangy anchovies if not introducing new girls. 


INCOMPREHENSIBLE


----------



## Goblin

In Nevada campers own many private rooms even homes except new stores in Boston leased everyday

JURISDICTION


----------



## bradndez

Just understand riding iconic stallions does indicate certain tendencies involving objectionable notions


Panacea


----------



## Doc Doom

People always need a clear egress area. 

GYMNASIUM


----------



## Goblin

Give your monkey no allowance so it uses money

RADIATION


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rapid Atomic Dispersion Initiates Awfully Terrible Illnesses Over Nevada

SWEETLY


----------



## bradndez

Stay While Evil Entities Tell Lovely Yarns

Sophisticated


----------



## Goblin

Some old people have insisted some tourists in California are taking everything down

ASSASSINS


----------



## MrGrimm

acronym silliness surfaces among social setting interrupting needed sleep

BLOWFISH


----------



## Doc Doom

By loving older women, Fred is sharing himself.

DICTIONARY


----------



## Goblin

Does it cause the inspection of new areas rented yearly

MORTIFICATION


----------



## highbury

Morbid Old Rituals Turn Instant Fear Into Circular And Tempestuous Implications Of Nausea

CATATONIC


----------



## scareme

Ceratures all told, a tired old nag in cotton.

PREJUDICE


----------



## Goblin

People really eat just used doughnuts in California everyday

MALFUNCTIONS


----------



## MrGrimm

My arteries long for unhealthy nutrition coated typically in oily nacho sauce


----------



## Goblin

You didn't give another word

RAMIFICATION


----------



## Zurgh

Real Antelope May Identify False Indian Clothes And Tell Idiot Onions Nonsense 

WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## MrGrimm

Well reasoned estimations summon terse looks even mothers are not into accepting

(Sorry about forgetting my word last time Goblin! So here's a special one)

XENAGOGUE


----------



## Goblin

Xaviar eats nodles and gravy only gotten under elephants

LEPRECHAUN


----------



## Doc Doom

Let's Everyone Pray Real Economic Change Happens About Until November

SYNCHRONICITY


----------



## Goblin

Some young nuts can have rooms one night in cities in Tennessee yesterday

MISIMFORMATION


----------



## MrGrimm

Many interpretations seem improbable mostly for omitting rational mental actions to intercept oddities naturally

PIZZAZ


----------



## RoxyBlue

People Incarnating Zest, Zealousness, And Zip


SHEPHERD


----------



## Goblin

Someone has eaten pie having eerie red die

RAINMAKERS


----------



## MrGrimm

rain aids in natural methods as kites ease real stress

QUEUEING


----------



## Goblin

Quickly use every unused envelope in Northern Georgia

IBUPROFEN


----------



## MrGrimm

immediately buys up pills realizing others frequently eat needlessly

QWARK


----------



## Rahnefan

Quit watching and remember Kirk!

SPINDLY


----------



## debbie5

Senile patients...
Intravenous needles...
dripping...
long-ago youth. 

BOBBLEHEAD


----------



## Goblin

Before one becomes brainless let everyone eat anything dead

DRAINPIPE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ducting Rain Away Is Necessary Procedure In Precipitation Events


SCOFFER


----------



## MrGrimm

securely catching old flies for entomology restaurant

BUBBALICIOUS


----------



## Goblin

Bring ugly bugs back and like it cause it once used steroids

MUMMIFICATION


----------



## MrGrimm

Mall utopias mask meaningful insecurities from infecting consumerism and tarnishing income of nation

LYNX


----------



## scareme

Large Yellow Neon Xylophones

Everything


----------



## Goblin

Every veteran eats raw yokes to have intelligence never given

OCTOBER


----------



## scareme

Only cute teenagers offer big earrinng rebates.

Solutions


----------



## Goblin

Some only lose unused things in one night sometimes

WINCHESTER


----------



## MrGrimm

Will I never cherish Halloween enough so that everybody rejoices

BUXOM


----------



## Goblin

Buy used xylaphones on Monday

TRANSPORTATION


----------



## MrGrimm

tedious random annotations never service people or report tenable articles to inform or notify

OXYMORON


----------



## Goblin

Only Xaviar Young makes one run once nightly

PEPPERMINT


----------



## MrGrimm

Please Earn Proper Payment Efficiently Reducing Monetary Indiscrepancies Needlessly Taken

CANADIAN


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone never ask dumb insurance agents nothing

RAMIFICATIONS


----------



## MrGrimm

ramifications are mainly fictional if causes are taken into other needful situations

GODZILLA


----------



## Goblin

Godzilla only drags zoologists in large Lousiana areas

MARTIANS


----------



## MrGrimm

Martians are really thorough in amassing numerous specimens

MRGRIMM


----------



## Goblin

Most mushrooms grow rarely in most mausoleums

INDIGNANT


----------



## MrGrimm

Illegal notices deem inquiry gravely needed among noted targets

INQUIRY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Inputting Necessary Question Usually Initiates Reply, Yes?


SALMON


----------



## Goblin

Some ate licorice mostly on Monday

INVITATIONAL


----------



## MrGrimm

Intrigue neatly veers into terror as teenagers increasingly neglect advised lessons

TEENAGERS


----------



## debbie5

(this thread makes my brain hot)


----------



## MrGrimm

(Truly Her Insight Surprises. Though Her Reasoning Estimates Additional Difficulties
My Answer Keeps Even Simpler. Mainly Your Bother Reveals Assumptions Inferred Needlessly Honing On Trepidation) 

SMARTASS


----------



## Goblin

Some make anything rational to answer something stupid

BLENDER


----------



## MrGrimm

Banks Lie Especially Now During Economic Reform

OCCUPY


----------



## bradndez

Occult Company Calls Unusually Pesky Youngsters

TANGLED


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twisted And Newly Garbled Lines Elicit Despair

CANDLE


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone never dine last evening

PUMPKIN


----------



## MrGrimm

People Usually Mourn Past Kin In Need

HIVES


----------



## RoxyBlue

Horribly Itchy Vesicles Erupt Sloppily

JOKER


----------



## Spooky1

Jovial Overbearing Kidder Entertaining Rabble 

DARKNESS


----------



## MrGrimm

Don't Arrest Real Kindness Now Earning Social Support

BRIDE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautifully Rigged In Dressy Ensemble


GROOM


----------



## scareme

Going right out of mind.

Honeymoon


----------



## MrGrimm

Having Onerous Nocturnal Events Yields Many Offsprings Of Naughtiness

MESSY


----------



## scareme

Most eggs seem slimy yolks.

League


----------



## Goblin

Let's eat all grapes unless eaten

PLANETARIUM


----------



## MrGrimm

People Lack Any Natural Empathy Towards Armpits Retaining Impractically Unusual Markings

TATOOINE


----------



## Goblin

They ate the onions on icky new eggrolls

BADMINTON


----------



## MrGrimm

Back Again Despite My Intentions Not To Offer Needlessly

SHUTTLECOCK


----------



## Goblin

Some have used their time last evening creating one creepy killer

DEMONOLOGY


----------



## Monk

Despite every multiple opportunity, no on layed on Gary's yard.

LAPTOP


----------



## MrGrimm

Living Amongst People Takes Optimum Patience

ZOMBIE


----------



## Goblin

Zombies only make bodies instantly edible

ILLUMINATION


----------



## Rahnefan

If little LEDs underperform Monday, I'll need a thousand injections of naproxen.

GRAND OPENING


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts really are new dancers on popular evening news in North Georgia

BASEMENT


----------



## Rahnefan

Basically about spouse-escape; might even nap there.

BLACKOUT CURTAIN


----------



## Goblin

Bugs like all cold killers once used to catch unusual rats after it's nutured

APPARITION


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Paranormal Presence Appears, Rising In The Incandescence Of Night

SILLY


----------



## Rahnefan

Sometimes I laugh like young'uns.

BEDWETTING BOOGER-EATING COMMUNIST


----------



## debbie5

You suck, Rahne.


----------



## Rahnefan

If that's how she likes it. 
Okay...I'll solve my own:

Besides every day whining, egregious things that I notice:
grabbing bodies,
oozing out goo,
eating refrigerator empty,
appropriating things indiscriminately,
nastiness.
Good children, or mini-Marxists? Uncivilized nightmares, I sometimes think.

HAPPY TOWEL


----------



## MrGrimm

Honest Actions Provide Positive Yearning To Omit War Engaged Liasons

QUIZZES


----------



## Rahnefan

Quietly undergoing intensely 'zasperating, zany exams, surely.

SPONTANEOUS ABBREVIATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Aw c'mon. Nobody?

Sometimes people oughta not take a nighttime excursion, obviously. Unseen spooks amble, blood-hungry - believe RahneFan - executed victims inhabiting aged tombs invade our nation.

SINUS INFECTION


----------



## scareme

Somewhat ill naughty unicorns sleeping. If nobody finds every clue to Irish open nights.

Make them eaisier.


----------



## Rahnefan

...spanking received...
:frownkin:
REVISION


----------



## Zurgh

Ruinous Evacuated Vistas In Senseless Iterations, Often Negative



NEUROSIS


----------



## debbie5

Nocturnal enuresis....u regularly over-saturate it, sister.

BIKINI


----------



## Rahnefan

Body is kept in narrow item.

EXHIBIT


----------



## scareme

Rahnefan said:


> ...spanking received...
> :frownkin:
> REVISION


Not a sad spanking. A happy wear latex and feathers kind of spanking! :googly:


Rahnefan said:


> Body is kept in narrow item.
> 
> EXHIBIT


Enduring X-rays he invested big interest tatoos.


----------



## Rahnefan

No worries. But you didn't leave us an acronym, scareme.


----------



## Goblin

Armageddon


----------



## Zurgh

And Really Mad Arguing Gentlemen Error Dubiously, Dooming Our Nation


Foxtrot


----------



## Goblin

Fortunately only Xaviar tried renting on Tuesdays

MADMEN


----------



## scareme

Many Animals desire men eating noodles.

Victory


----------



## aquariumreef

Vinny Insisted Cat Taught Obout Rancid Yogurt. 

Simpleton


----------



## scareme

Screaming infants make plenty lives ever tempting on nightly.

Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Some people only own kites yesterday

LAMPSHADES


----------



## Zurgh

Lost Army Men Polish Shoes, However Accidentally, Dirt Enveloped Socks.


FOREVER


----------



## Goblin

Friends only read every version ever read

BRAINSTORM


----------



## Rahnefan

Before rushing another idea, need sketches to open relaxed meeting.

DECOMPRESSION


----------



## Goblin

Don't eat cantalope on Mondays possibly eat something simple in one night

TELECOMMUNICATIONS


----------



## Rahnefan

These electronic luxuries enable citizens of metropolises much unprecedented nuances; internet, cellphones, and texting included. Obviously nice stuff.

INVALUABLE


----------



## Rahnefan

shoula said "many" instead of "much"...dangitall


----------



## creep factor

Ingested noxious vapors, attributed loose underwear and baggy lounge ensemble. DRAGONFLY


----------



## Goblin

Don't rent any goofy ornaments new friends liked yesterday

MEASUREMENTS


----------



## creep factor

Many embalmers act simply uncivilized, results evoke medievely enhanced necrophelic tendencies SANGUINE


----------



## Goblin

Someone asked new guides unusual ideas needing education

EDUCATIONAL


----------



## Rahnefan

Experience does universally change, and teaching is often not as likely.

SNUGGLEBUNNIES


----------



## Goblin

Some nut used goofy guns like every buffoon usednightly near idiots eating sandwiches

YULETIDE


----------



## Drago

your uncle left early tonight inside dirty escalade


POLENTA


----------



## scareme

Police only let elephants nap till afternoon.

courtyard


----------



## Goblin

Can one use really terrible yard and retail decorations

CHRISTMAS


----------



## scareme

Children have really interesting songs to manage at school.

Snowmen


----------



## Rahnefan

Sentinels needful of Winter must eschew noonday.

DURMSTRANG


----------



## Drago

do us right mister slay that reaper at nosferatu gate.

HELLRAISER


----------



## Spooky1

Hot Environment Liquid Lava Roasting Any Indigenous Souls Eagerly Released

SLAUGHTER


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slicing Limbs Apart Under Graphically Highlighted, Terribly Evil Rituals


SMILE


----------



## debbie5

Slit Mouth Is Like Evisceration

SPIDERWEB


----------



## Goblin

Some people in Denver eat really weird edible berries

SNOWMAN


----------



## scareme

Since no one will make another noise.

Presents


----------



## Goblin

People really eat some eggplants not tomatoes sometimes

ULTIMATUM


----------



## scareme

Unless little tots imagine moms attackin the UPS man.

Sidebar


----------



## Goblin

Someone in Denver eats bacon almost regularly

DEMOLISH


----------



## Drago

Do Evil Means Or Lies, It's So Hellish.

ANSWERS


----------



## Goblin

A new study will eventually resolve real situations

MACHINATIONS


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Making A Calculated Hunch Intended Not Advantageous Instead Originating Negative Scheme (that was a hard one!)

TERROR


----------



## N. Fantom

Tom eats running rats, often raw.

Phalanges


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

People huddled around like aggressive nasty groups eagerly sparring

CABBAGE


----------



## N. Fantom

Cougars ate bulbous brown alligators growing eggs

Animation


----------



## Ramonadona

Animals never imitate mothers at training institutions of nursing.

twisted


----------



## Hairazor

Twins will insist set top end down

Humanoid


----------



## N. Fantom

Hungry animals may annoy ninety one ducks.

Microscopic 

Here's the bonus challenge: Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis (Yes It's a real word, It's the longest word in the English language, It's a type of lung cancer)


----------



## Goblin

Many in California rarely order some candy once people itch constantly

MALFUNCTION


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Mechanical Anomaly Leaving Functionality Useless Necessitating Corrective Treatment Intent On Normalcy 

EXCRUCIATING


----------



## Ramonadona

Whoa!
Elderly X-rayed Craniums Radiate Uncanny Cysts In A Terrible Indignant Nasty Gnome.

Debilitating


----------



## Goblin

Does everyone believe in little irritable terrorists always taking it nowhere good

CALIBRATIONS


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Calculated Alignment Limiting Industrial Breakage Reducing Accumulated Trauma In Operational Nuclear Systems

CREATIVITY


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cranial Ruminations Elicit Activity Through Imaginative Visions Implanted Through You


(not my best)


EXPLOSIVE


----------



## N. Fantom

Elephant x-rays play lots of silly inappropriate videos everywhere

Chilling


----------



## N. Fantom

Seriously, no one wants to take a wak at my bonus challengeneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## PirateLady

paul nelson edwards united musicians off news outside under lovely trellised roses
and maggie iris carter regrouped orchestra sorting over positions instrumental college
orchestra, violins opening lead off, chorus adding new original notes inticing opportunity
showing iintelligent songwriting/


Sorry if this doesnt make sense or I misspelled words. It was midnight, I was tired, could sleep, and I just wanted to try it.... 


junction


----------



## Goblin

Jack used new connections to invent one notion

ELECTROMAGNETIC


----------



## ladysherry

Every leperchaun every clown tried retro optic mirrors and gave neither enough time in color.

LEPERCHAUN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Little Elvish People Routinely Exhibiting Clinical Human Anatomy Usually Necromantic 

CANTANKEROUS


----------



## Goblin

Can anyone never talk about new killers eating rats only until Saturday

MULTIPLICATION


----------



## ladysherry

Many usefull ladies tell it plus love it cause always taking it on naturally

SCIENTIFIC


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Scholarly Consciousness Involving Exact Neurons Triggering In Full Integrated Cadence

ARTISTIC


----------



## ladysherry

Alien rats take it since trapped in chaos

CREATIVE


----------



## Goblin

Can rats eat any turnips in Vermont everyday

BREAKABLE


----------



## ladysherry

Bold rats equal any kind and bite literally everyone

AFFORDABLE


----------



## Hairazor

A fist full of really dainty art brings less emotion

CONFUSED


----------



## ladysherry

Can one nice fellow use some educated dame?

INSULTING


----------



## RoxyBlue

Insinuating Nasty Slurs Usually Lead To Immediate Nasty Gibes

TOADSTOOL


----------



## ladysherry

The original alien does stand tall on one level

WONDERFUL


----------



## N. Fantom

Woman octopi never dare eat ripe fruit until labor

Constipation


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Colon Obstruction Necessitating Systematic Treatment In Producing Adequate Transfer Irrupting Offending Nuisance

ECSTATIC


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Energy Causing Screaming Twirling and Twittering in Concert

EDWARDIAN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Extravagant Decade Where Art Ruled Diverse Individuals And Nations

RISQUE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rather Intimate Sights Quickly Usurp Etiquette


BOASTFUL


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Braggarts Ostensibly Applying Suspicious Tactics For Uplifting Likability 

COMPLEXITY


----------



## N. Fantom

Cats often make people lick extra x-rays in their youth

Harmonious


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hymns Arranged Rythmically Making Onerous Noise In One Unified Synchronicity

UNCONFORMITY


----------



## N. Fantom

Unicorns never catch orange narwhals, for only reindeer may imitate their young.

xylophone


----------



## Goblin

Xaviar Young likes onions peeled hourly only never eaten

MUSHROOMS


----------



## scareme

Most ugly sister hate really old, odd men's shirts.

Ireland


----------



## Hairazor

I rarely eat lasagna and not dance

STUPENDOUS


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Super Tremendous Utterly Phenomenal Event Necessitating Delirious Occasions Unleashing Satisfaction

TERROR


----------



## N. Fantom

Teresa eats rottin round oranges regularly

Serendipity


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Surprising Error Radically Elevating Neurological Direction Instantly Providing Increased Tactical Yang

BARISTA


----------



## Hairazor

Body art really is super tasteful artwork

NOCTURNAL


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Numbers Of Creatures Typically Undead Rising Nightly Attacking Living

DECOMPOSITION


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Deteriorating Environment Consisting Of Many Physical Organic Systems In Transition Including Observable Nature

ELECTRICITY


----------



## Goblin

Everyone likes eating candy rarely in case it tastes yucky

BADMINTON


----------



## ladysherry

Big animals do make it non terrorizing one night

LINGUINI


----------



## N. Fantom

Ladies in naughty green unitards ingest naked iguanas

American


----------



## Goblin

All men eat rice in California and Nebraska

SUBMISSION


----------



## ladysherry

Some ugly boys make idiotic simple suggestions in obscure notes.

EXPLOSIONS


----------



## N. Fantom

Every x-rayed person lying on sand in Ohio never sleeps 

Concentration


----------



## ladysherry

Cougars only nibble causing extra nice tingling right about temples in one night.

INTRODUCTION


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Information Needed To Reduce Omitted Data Under Circumstances Traversing Identification Of Nameless

DYNAMO


----------



## Goblin

Do you need any money once

INFLATION


----------



## ladysherry

Ingested ninja flies lack a taste inducing one's nausea

JOUSTING


----------



## N. Fantom

Juggling on unicycles stops tigers ingesting nasty greens


----------



## scareme

You forgot to post another word. I'll use your name.
Fantom

Five angry nuns took over Mississippi.

Pottery


----------



## Goblin

People only tried to eat radishes yesterday

COMPARTMENT


----------



## ladysherry

crazy octopus mames people and runs thru Manhattan early night time

COMPLETION


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry scareme

Complete octangular mountainous puzzles let everyone try igniting one number.

Baltimore


----------



## Goblin

Bugs ate ladies that invented medicine on rare evenings

CAROLINA


----------



## ladysherry

critters are relying on light involving nightly activities

MISSISSIPPI


----------



## N. Fantom

Many iguanas slurp slippery Irish Slurpee's sweetly in pumpkin pie icing.

Interlocutory


----------



## Goblin

In Nevada the evil rats like only candy usually taken one rainy year

REGULATIONS


----------



## ladysherry

Real exciting guys use laughter at times it only needs sillyness

CONTRACTING


----------



## N. Fantom

Countless others never try reenacting any cool things in New Guinea

Unicorn


----------



## ladysherry

Using nine icicles could once rip nerves

ACCORDING


----------



## scareme

After carefully coaching old ********, Doris imagined never going.

Swimming


----------



## Goblin

Some women in Maine may insist nothing goes

WRISTWATCH


----------



## ladysherry

What rich idiotic sassy tourist won't ask the catatonic henchman

BASHFUL


----------



## Goblin

Bodies are sometimes falling under ladders

SNOWMAN


----------



## scareme

Since now old women murder any numbers.

Lucille


----------



## Goblin

Looking under cantilopes inLouisana last evening

PROGRESSIVE


----------



## ladysherry

Pretty robots once grew rather extensively so strong in vermont exclusively


BUTTERFINGER


----------



## N. Fantom

Brown utters tightly tie elastic rings for inbred green arrogant rabbits 

Headless


----------



## scareme

Having Easter at Dad's leaves everyone sleeping soundly.

Midnight


----------



## Goblin

Many in Denver need invisible ghosts haunting them

HIBERNATION


----------



## scareme

Hippies in Boston erase red needles after they are taken in old news.

Quilting


----------



## Goblin

Quiet undertakers in Louisana take in new goods

HOUSESITTER


----------



## scareme

helping out ugly sisters editing Sunday's items twards the Easter Rabbit.

Characters


----------



## ladysherry

Can hobbits act right at church til everyone read scriptures?

HOUSEWORK


----------



## Goblin

Has one used some evil witch or real killers

INFORMATION


----------



## Rahnefan

Intelligence's nucleus; facts of reality; may acquire them in others' noodles.

TUTORIAL


----------



## N. Fantom

The unicorn's tongue outwardly rejected inbred apple laws.

Differentiated


----------



## Goblin

Don't inherit farms for everyone rarely eats new turnips if anyone tastes everything daily

MISUNDERSTANDING


----------



## scareme

Many idots say ugly nuns don't eat rice steamed to apptizing noon day in night grub.

Peidmont


----------



## Goblin

People eat it daily mostly on new things

RAMAFICATIONS


----------



## scareme

Rain always makes anyone feel icky cause actions take in only night shadows.

Thunderstorm


----------



## Goblin

The hunters usually never destroy every raccoon someone takes on rare mornings

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Hairazor

Utter nonsense belongs everywhere living in everyone's valuable art books long enchanted

Poppycock


----------



## Goblin

People once painted poorly yet couldn't order chicken kreole

DIAMONDBACK


----------



## Spooky1

Dangerous In A Most Ominous Nasty Dangerous Biting Agonizing Causing Kaput 

PAPYRUS


----------



## Lord Homicide

Please ask partying yaks ridiculing us STOP!

H O G H U N T


----------



## Goblin

How one guy hunted until none tired

BADMINTON


----------



## sparky

Because air density might ignite nucleus trails on nose

GIMMICK


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts in Michigan mate in chilly kitchens

HALLOWEEN


----------



## sparky

Huge anti-human likely ludicrous whimsical earthly effluent night 

COSTUME


----------



## MrGrimm

Corporate Omissions Serving To Undermine Me Everyday 

HUXTABLE


----------



## Hairazor

Heavens, until x-rays, they always blamed latent evil

Morgue


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Nice one!!

Many Offended Realists Gossip Upon Existence

BUBBALICIOUS


----------



## Goblin

Bringing upblack bats always lacks intelligent children in one unusual school

AUGMENTATION


----------



## Hairazor

Arrgh, uggh, get me ether now, the attention to idiots only numbs

STUPENDOUS


----------



## Goblin

Some tourists underestimate people eating nine doughnuts outside Union Station

ELECTROMAGNETISM


----------



## MrGrimm

Eh Let's eulogize correctly the real oblivious methods all guys need especially to impress sexy madames

SMALLER


----------



## Hairazor

Simple manners always leave ladies ever ready.

PASTEURIZE


----------



## MrGrimm

Please Always See That Even Uncles Read In Zoos Everyday 

Xanax


----------



## Goblin

Xena asked Namor about Xaviar

PHONEBOOK


----------



## Lord Homicide

Performed hundreds of nursing experiments by observing occult kindred

BEWITCH


----------



## Hairazor

Beware everyone, witches itch to come home.

MOUNTAIN


----------



## MrGrimm

My Outrage Uplifts Nerds To Attain Increased Nookie 

SHIELD


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^^ LOL

She hugged it endlessly Lt. Dan!

GODZILLA


----------



## Goblin

Get one dancing zombie in Louisana lounges anyway

HIGHWAY


----------



## badgerbadger

...How'd I Get Here With A Yak?

BALDERDASH


----------



## Goblin

Buy any limosene driven everywhere really dangerous and surely hostile

CAULIFLOWER


----------



## theundeadofnight

Can an undead lawyer impress fellow lawyers over worm eaten roses ?

PAINTING


----------



## RoxyBlue

Putting Art In Neon Tints Is Nearly Garish


GOULASH


----------



## Hairazor

Great owls unleash lavish aerial shows hauntingly

SATIRIZE


----------



## Goblin

Should anyone try if rowdy italian zombies enter

APPARITIONS


----------

